# Cooper Diy Kit - Tap Leak...sorted?



## wbosher (21/8/12)

Hi guys, new to this site...and yes, a kiwi!!!  

So once all the jokes are out of the way, can someone please help me with this?

After seeing a review on Craigtube, I ordered this kit yesterday - it hasn't arrived yet. Since then I've come across a lot of posts on leaky taps, is this still an issue? Is there an easy fix?

I noticed that most of the posts are 6-12 months old so Coopers may have fixed the problem but I don't know. If anyone out there has any info on this it would be appreciated.

Right then...let the jokes begin...


----------



## Yob (21/8/12)

if you do have trouble, email coopers, they are very good when it comes to replacements





you _did _ask...


----------



## wbosher (21/8/12)

iamozziyob said:


> you _did _ask...




Yes I did. I'm sure that won't be the last either... :lol: 

I haven't got it yet, will probably turn up tomorrow. It may be just fine, was just wondering if this is still an issue with these kits or if Coopers have found a fix. 

Being in NZ, I'm not sure how easy it will be to get replacement parts if something does go wrong though.


----------



## tomdavis (21/8/12)

Have heard the same from friends, that since they moved over to the new design of fermenter, that comes with the weird krausen collar, there are a few rogue leaky taps around. 

As above, if you get a leaky one, just call Coopers, they will send you another one. 

To be honest though, fermenter taps can be bought everywhere for very little cash. So, before your kit even arrives I would be tempted to simply pop along to my nearest outdoor/DIY store and buy 2 or 3 spares, because it is always good to have them for bottling, racking etc. 

Not worth the stress for $2-3 a pop, I reckon?


----------



## wbosher (21/8/12)

I think they're a wierd sort of tap, not the normal one. I don't think these ones even have a thread, they just clip in. Don't think I'm likely to find that at the local Bunnings.


----------



## tricache (21/8/12)

Yeah they run a push in fitting tap, not the old faithful screw in types, which is why I think they are having leaking issues.


----------



## aroo75 (21/8/12)

I have a coopers leaky tap on the new style fermenter. The whole kit is over a year old now. 
And I had read that when it starts leaking - just soak a little olive oil over the rubber bungs (once cleaned and empty ofcourse).
If you really paranoid about smell, use grapeseed oil as its much lighter etc. 
That has worked and I've only done this twice so far.... 
Though I should send the bit back to coopers...


----------



## wbosher (21/8/12)

Did the oil have any effect on the beer?


----------



## mosto (21/8/12)

I got one of these for Xmas and have never had a problem. In saying that though, a mate gave me his old fermenter that was narrower/taller and was a better fit for my ferm fridge, so I now only rack into the Coopers one for bulk priming.


----------



## aroo75 (21/8/12)

I haven't noticed any difference. I just dry off the rubber after and then santise with boiled water. No probs. I use very little olive oil
just enough to cover all the rubber.


----------



## wbosher (21/8/12)

Does it have to be "olive" oil, or will pretty much any cooking oil do?


----------



## tomdavis (21/8/12)

Oops, I didn't realise that the new fermenters had a push-in tap. Sorry to OP.

Talk about asking for trouble?! Why on earth haven't they just gone with the tried and tested screw-in type?

If worried about oil in the beer, perhaps try a keg-lube, or food-safe lubricant. 

Apparently KY, is food safe too, but you didn't hear that from me. <_<


----------



## wbosher (21/8/12)

From what I understand, it's really easy to clean...just a little troublesome.

Don't want to use good olive oil (or KY for that matter) as tap grease.


----------



## tricache (21/8/12)

Carlos The Gerbil said:


> Oops, I didn't realise that the new fermenters had a push-in tap. Sorry to OP.
> 
> Talk about asking for trouble?! Why on earth haven't they just gone with the tried and tested screw-in type?
> 
> ...



I've heard the same thing...good as a lid lube too (old screw lids) as its odourless, tasteless and colourless


----------



## Amber Fluid (25/8/12)

andyL said:


> I haven't noticed any difference. I just dry off the rubber after and then santise with boiled water. No probs. I use very little olive oil
> just enough to cover all the rubber.



I just rinse the tap, and use the spray can Olive oil. Don't need much at all. Maybe a split second on the spray then it works itself.

I read here somewhere that oil is in fact good for help fermenting??? Someone also did a thesis on the topic.... do a search it was covered pretty well.


----------



## wbosher (27/8/12)

I couldn't find any lube so just assembled it out of the box (after sanitising of course). Filled it up with water, no leak and works perfectly.  

Guess I'm one of the lucky ones. I love the see through FV, can see the fermentation happening without taking off the lid...and no airlock bubbles to worry about.


----------



## Rurik (27/8/12)

I have one of these fermenters' it works great. I was just taking a gravity sample and noticed a small leak star when I moved the tap. Gave it a wiggle, released the seal not leak. I think this is one of the best plastic fermenters' around.


----------



## wbosher (27/8/12)

Yeah, I think there a great kit. I have heard that you need to be careful not to push the tap up when bottling, that can cause a leak but I have yet to do this.

So far, no problems.


----------



## Yob (27/8/12)

Amber Fluid said:


> I read here somewhere that oil is in fact good for help fermenting???



Yeast aeration... it's a good read.


----------



## Rurik (27/8/12)

wbosher said:


> Yeah, I think there a great kit. I have heard that you need to be careful not to push the tap up when bottling, that can cause a leak but I have yet to do this.
> 
> So far, no problems.



Simple fix. Put every thing in kegs.


----------

